# What's Lancaster like?



## cyberfairy (Nov 12, 2006)

Just wondered if anyone lived in lancaster or knew much about it as vaguely mulling over possibility of moving there at some point in the not too distant future (not being  vague or anything like that)


----------



## citydreams (Nov 12, 2006)

A bit like Yorkshire 

I was at uni there some years ago.  I liked it.  Not too big and not too small.  A good arthouse cinema, anarchist bookshop, veggie cafes, the John O'Grotes pub amongst others, a short ride to the Lake district, or Morecambe Bay, Carnforth, Devil's Bridge &c. &c....    I liked the community feel of the place, and it has a lovely canal...  And chips 'n' gravy with left over batter.  

Badpoints: the glue factory stinks.


----------



## citydreams (Nov 12, 2006)

ooo.. I missed out the Cathedral, and the Butterfly Museum..


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 12, 2006)

Thankyou Live in Bath but thinking of relocating up noorth as cannot afford to live here any longer and my partner lives up that way-want somewhere that has a bit of an alternative vibe and not too isolated and it does seem like a lovely place-will go visit it soon


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmmph-guess all the Lancastrians are far too busy out having fun in their wonderful city than posting on Urban


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 14, 2006)

I was at uni there about 7 years ago. It's not for everyone but I really loved it. It's right that you're not isolated there. 
You're fairly close to all kinds of places - big cities (Manchester), lovely countryside (lake district). 
The only thing I noticed when I stayed there one summer when all the other students went home, was that when uni is closed, it does seem a bit like a ghost town.


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2006)

lancaster is dead nice - there's loads of decent real ale pubs, a theatre/cinema and it's a very pretty town. there isn't a lot of nightlife to speak of, although in the summer there's load of illegal raves in the countryside nearby. there's a decent vegetarian cafe, plenty of reasonable restaurants, load of nice shops and the like.

there's loads of hippies there. you should like it. 

i'd live there anyway...


----------



## Barney Bee (Nov 14, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> ooo.. I missed out the Cathedral, and the Butterfly Museum..


looks like the Ashton Memorial to me


----------



## citydreams (Nov 14, 2006)

what a remarkable coincidence! 

shame you can't see the view from that photo..


----------



## citydreams (Nov 14, 2006)

Here we go..

have some of Lancaster's finest


----------



## Barney Bee (Nov 14, 2006)

That's actually all I know of Lancaster (that and the Uni) cause you can see it from the M6 en route to the Lakes


----------



## Barney Bee (Nov 14, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Carnforth,


Cyberfairy - You'll be able to go to the station where Brief Encounter was filmed whenever you like. Woweee!


----------



## citydreams (Nov 14, 2006)

Barney Bee said:
			
		

> That's actually all I know of Lancaster (that and the Uni) cause you can see it from the M6 en route to the Lakes



You've not heard of the Pendle Witches then?







http://www.pendlewitches.co.uk


----------



## Barney Bee (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh yeah. Now you mention it I've been to Lancaster Castle or Prison or both (can't remember) where they had old torture devices and stuff . Seem to remember the Pendle Witches had some experience of it too.


----------



## chio (Nov 14, 2006)

Barney Bee said:
			
		

> Cyberfairy - You'll be able to go to the station where Brief Encounter was filmed whenever you like. Woweee!



I've been there! It's pants. 

But from there, you can get the train over to Grange and Arnside, some of the most beautiful coastal walking country there is.


----------



## Barney Bee (Nov 14, 2006)

C  l train ride too - across the sands.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 14, 2006)

I think tis for me-thanks for all your help  Since stopping  taking drugs, not so much into mad nightlife as always get sleepy too early or throw up 
It looks lovely and I do like hippies around Moving anywhere after lovely bath will be sad but looks like Lancaster will soften the blow. Going to go there next week before I hand in notice at work though to be on safe side. Have good feeling about it though-adore Lake district and Manchester too which are so nearby. Hope to meet some fellow urbs so I don't feel too lonely though...I heart witches too


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 14, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I was at uni there about 7 years ago. It's not for everyone but I really loved it. It's right that you're not isolated there.
> You're fairly close to all kinds of places - big cities (Manchester), lovely countryside (lake district).
> The only thing I noticed when I stayed there one summer when all the other students went home, was that when uni is closed, it does seem a bit like a ghost town.


Bath is like that but quite like it-get overly annoyed come September and  young skinny  rich posh students come shouting up my road (not jealous of course)


----------



## chio (Nov 14, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I think tis for me-thanks for all your help  Since stopping  taking drugs, not so much into mad nightlife as always get sleepy too early or throw up
> It looks lovely and I do like hippies around Moving anywhere after lovely bath will be sad but looks like Lancaster will soften the blow. Going to go there next week before I hand in notice at work though to be on safe side. Have good feeling about it though-adore Lake district and Manchester too which are so nearby. Hope to meet some fellow urbs so I don't feel too lonely though...I heart witches too



Nice one  you two are always welcome to come down to Manchester for drinks if you feel like meeting some urbanites


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 14, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Nice one  you two are always welcome to come down to Manchester for drinks if you feel like meeting some urbanites


Thankyou Bit scared of leaving all my mates behind do will be lovely to meet some new people


----------



## killer b (Nov 15, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Hope to meet some fellow urbs so I don't feel too lonely though...I heart witches too


i'm not sure if there's any in lancaster, but there's a few in preston, and plenty in the manc area... all who're generally happy to knock a few beers back.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 15, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I think tis for me-thanks for all your help  Since stopping  taking drugs, not so much into mad nightlife as always get sleepy too early or throw up
> It looks lovely and I do like hippies around Moving anywhere after lovely bath will be sad but looks like Lancaster will soften the blow. Going to go there next week before I hand in notice at work though to be on safe side. Have good feeling about it though-adore Lake district and Manchester too which are so nearby. Hope to meet some fellow urbs so I don't feel too lonely though...I heart witches too


Good luck op north!


----------



## Wookey (Nov 15, 2006)

I went to Uni at Lancaster (Pendle College) and can confirm it's really quite a lovely place. Some of the best pubs I've ever had the joy to get rat-arsed in, right near the countryside for good walking and pot-holing if that's your bag, very mixed international student population, a short bus ride to the vast and eery expanses of the unique Morecambe Bay, and that whole coastal area.

The charity shops are good, the arthouse cinema that was there (is it still?) was cool. I really enjoyed my 3 years there and miss it to this day.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 15, 2006)

The best pub in the world is in Lancaster, it's called the John O'Gaunt.  Fantastic whiskies, very interesting clientele, they do music nights where everyone brings instruments, and they also play loads of brilliant old blues - no jukey, it's just piped out.  The food is out of this world as well.  It's on Market Street.  I'd go to Lancaster again just for that place  

Watch it have changed hands since I last went and it's shite now!!


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 15, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> i'm not sure if there's any in lancaster, but there's a few in preston, and plenty in the manc area... all who're generally happy to knock a few beers back.


Drinking pints with witches-cool 
i think my mind is firmly made up without even having been there-the more I think of moving, the more excited i am


----------



## Rich (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice memorial
Higest student suicide rate of any university

about all i know about the place


----------



## janeb (Nov 15, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> The best pub in the world is in Lancaster, it's called the John O'Gaunt.  Fantastic whiskies, very interesting clientele, they do music nights where everyone brings instruments, and they also play loads of brilliant old blues - no jukey, it's just piped out.  The food is out of this world as well.  It's on Market Street.  I'd go to Lancaster again just for that place
> 
> Watch it have changed hands since I last went and it's shite now!!



Was still good last time I was in, a few months ago.

Lancaster is on the whole really nice but it has some pretty crap places as well.  Spent a number of years working with a victim of sustained and horrendous racial harassment (Mal Hussain on the Rylands Estate). Mal and Linda have now moved on but the Police and Council, particulary in the early days, were awful and it was really only after Lawrence Report that we started to make real progress in terms of their support from the various authorities.

Good luck with the move, it's a good place on the whole and very close to the lakes, and the best sunsets I've seen in this Country (Morecambe Bay)


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 15, 2006)

janeb said:
			
		

> Was still good last time I was in, a few months ago.
> 
> Lancaster is on the whole really nice but it has some pretty crap places as well.  Spent a number of years working with a victim of sustained and horrendous racial harassment (Mal Hussain on the Rylands Estate). Mal and Linda have now moved on but the Police and Council, particulary in the early days, were awful and it was really only after Lawrence Report that we started to make real progress in terms of their support from the various authorities.
> 
> Good luck with the move, it's a good place on the whole and very close to the lakes, and the best sunsets I've seen in this Country (Morecambe Bay)


Cheers (and fortunately not going to uni so hopefully won't top myself Rich ) 
I think everywhere has crap areas-even Bath has certain places-yesterday in bath chronicle was one gun siege and one rape.
Is there any areas that would be best to avoid? Hate to sound snobby, lived in Tottenham for five years with no hassle at all but little village in somerset i moved to afterwards, my flatmates motorbike was vandalised within a week! But would not to live in places like the area you have mentioned (although aware probably and hopefully only a small minority of people living there are the arseholes mentioned)


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh and can anyone recommend any local mags or newspapers? Despite my atrocious punctuation, spelling and grammar, have worked for number of years as freelance journalist, mainly doing music reviews etc and would love to be able to carry on doing the same thing.


----------



## janeb (Nov 15, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> (although aware probably and hopefully only a small minority of people living there are the arseholes mentioned)



That's very true, it was only a few families but they pretty much terrorised the whole estate, Mal got it in the neck mainly because he was the only Asian living on the estate (for the vast majority of the time) and he stood up to bad behaviour and various other antisocial activity being carried out in and around his shop.  he also got a lot of lovely people from there supprting him, but often not publically because of the fear of others.

Anyway, back to your question......I don't know the areas that well, I lived in Preston at the time, but as you come in to the city on the main road from the South there are some very lovely,and expensive (even for the North) houses, many of which have been turned into flats from the look, and size, of them.

There are also quite a few Green Councillors and they seem to mainly represent Castle and Scotforth Wards, with 1 each in Duke's and Bulk ward as well - these could be good places to start looking and would prob mean something to an Estate Agent


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 15, 2006)

janeb said:
			
		

> That's very true, it was only a few families but they pretty much terrorised the whole estate, Mal got it in the neck mainly because he was the only Asian living on the estate (for the vast majority of the time) and he stood up to bad behaviour and various other antisocial activity being carried out in and around his shop.  he also got a lot of lovely people from there supprting him, but often not publically because of the fear of others.
> 
> Anyway, back to your question......I don't know the areas that well, I lived in Preston at the time, but as you come in to the city on the main road from the South there are some very lovely,and expensive (even for the North) houses, many of which have been turned into flats from the look, and size, of them.
> 
> There are also quite a few Green Councillors and they seem to mainly represent Castle and Scotforth Wards, with 1 each in Duke's and Bulk ward as well - these could be good places to start looking and would prob mean something to an Estate Agent



Don't think can afford to buy atm but good to know of many Green councillers. Bit skint so know can't expect to live in salubrious area but as live so far away, have no idea of what areas fall between super posh and downright awful. Your poor friend My greatest fear is living somewhere where I don't feel safe or happy and do not like or trust the neighbours. Happy to live in the crappiest looking area as long as the people there are sound and I feel secure


----------



## citydreams (Nov 15, 2006)

janeb said:
			
		

> Lancaster is on the whole really nice but it has some pretty crap places as well.  Spent a number of years working with a victim of sustained and horrendous racial harassment (Mal Hussain on the Rylands Estate). Mal and Linda have now moved on



That was in my time in Lancs.. around 1998?  Sorry he eventually moved on.. he stood his ground well.  

It was the only incidence of racism I came across.

How's the Marsh estate doing?


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, just handed my notice in at work as they were talking to me about long term plans. I hope I like Lancaster as would be far too embarressed to tell work, not leaving after all  any tips for a poncey southerner moving north to be with some guy she met on the net, much appreciated


----------



## sojourner (Nov 16, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> any tips for a poncey southerner moving north to be with some guy she met on the net, much appreciated


A split is chips and mushy peas


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 17, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> A split is chips and mushy peas


Oh-thought it was something rude  
looking forward to a pie butty (or indeed a barmcake-see, i'm an honoroury northerner already)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 19, 2006)

I've lived in Lancaster since 1994 when I came to uni here and liked it so much I stayed.  It's a brilliant place to live and I hope you like it here.

Just to reiterate what speedier posters have said: we have a great veggie cafe where I have lunch every Saturday called the Whale Tail (top of Penny Street), the arthouse cinema (the Dukes) on Moor Lane is also a favourite haunt as they let you take your drinks in and there's no popcorn, if you want live music the John o'Gaunt is still going strong and there's also the Yorkshire House which is less cramped.  The best pubs are owned by the same people - the Sun on Church Street and the Waterwitch on the canal - both do loads of real ales and good food.  It's true that there isn't much nightlife but I can't stand clubs so that's never really been a problem.  

A northwest photographer did loads of pictures of life in the district, worth a look here to get a feel for some areas you haven't seen yet.

Which area of town have you settled in?  I'm in Bowerham to the south of the city by St Martins college.  If you ever fancy meeting up with a (very) occasional poster drop me a pm.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 19, 2006)

PursuedByBears said:
			
		

> I've lived in Lancaster since 1994 when I came to uni here and liked it so much I stayed.  It's a brilliant place to live and I hope you like it here.
> 
> Just to reiterate what speedier posters have said: we have a great veggie cafe where I have lunch every Saturday called the Whale Tail (top of Penny Street), the arthouse cinema (the Dukes) on Moor Lane is also a favourite haunt as they let you take your drinks in and there's no popcorn, if you want live music the John o'Gaunt is still going strong and there's also the Yorkshire House which is less cramped.  The best pubs are owned by the same people - the Sun on Church Street and the Waterwitch on the canal - both do loads of real ales and good food.  It's true that there isn't much nightlife but I can't stand clubs so that's never really been a problem.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that-going up this weekend to have a nose but have already decided I am going to live there Might see you in the veggie cafe next Saturday! It all looks and sounds perfect-not really into night life anymore, more watching random bands and weirdness and bimbling around. 
Have not yet moved there-need to find a place to rent that will accept a cat-hard to find private landlords on net. Don't suppose you of any places that advertise houses to rent privately? 
Will send you a pm when we have got things more settled and would love to meet for a pint in one of those pubs Second Lancaster urb I've found now-any more lurking?  
Will go look at the pics now-nice one!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 19, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Oh and can anyone recommend any local mags or newspapers? Despite my atrocious punctuation, spelling and grammar, have worked for number of years as freelance journalist, mainly doing music reviews etc and would love to be able to carry on doing the same thing.



There's a couple of rubbish local papers: Lancaster Guardian, Morecambe Visitor and Lancaster and Morecambe Citizen.  Further afield there's the Westmoreland Gazette which is the Lancaster Guardian with more sheep and the Lancashire Evening Post which is a daily and based in Preston.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 19, 2006)

I want to live on Storey Avenue Is there any way of making pics work as slideshow? You have banished my boredom now!


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 19, 2006)

PursuedByBears said:
			
		

> There's a couple of rubbish local papers: Lancaster Guardian, Morecambe Visitor and Lancaster and Morecambe Citizen.  Further afield there's the Westmoreland Gazette which is the Lancaster Guardian with more sheep and the Lancashire Evening Post which is a daily and based in Preston.


Cheers-looked at a few online but will buy  loads next week and have a look.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 19, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Have not yet moved there-need to find a place to rent that will accept a cat-hard to find private landlords on net. Don't suppose you of any places that advertise houses to rent privately?



There's a lettings bureau further up from the Whale Tail on Penny street and I think Bradford and Bingley have a big rented accommodation section - they're opposite Waterstones in the middle of town as you come down from the train station.

If you do go to the Whale Tail this Saturday I'll be the one sitting under the clock with a carnation and a copy of the times


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 19, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I want to live on Storey Avenue Is there any way of making pics work as slideshow? You have banished my boredom now!



Is that the memorial village?  We wanted to live there but didn't think we could keep up to their exacting standards of garden maintenance - they have regulations that you have to agree to before they let you move in, scarily.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 19, 2006)

PursuedByBears said:
			
		

> There's a lettings bureau further up from the Whale Tail on Penny street and I think Bradford and Bingley have a big rented accommodation section - they're opposite Waterstones in the middle of town as you come down from the train station.
> 
> If you do go to the Whale Tail this Saturday I'll be the one sitting under the clock with a carnation and a copy of the times


If you hear someone who sounds like they are a poncey southern type asking for pie then that will be me 
Thanks again for your help-will go to all lettings places you've mentioned and all pubs (prob a good idea to do it in that order)


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 19, 2006)

PursuedByBears said:
			
		

> Is that the memorial village?  We wanted to live there but didn't think we could keep up to their exacting standards of garden maintenance - they have regulations that you have to agree to before they let you move in, scarily.


My goodness. Looking around the state of my current house, I don't think would be good idea to move there. Don't think they would let me after seeing the state of my hair, nevermind anything else


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 19, 2006)

Mrs Bears posting: look for areas south of the city if you can find a reasonably priced place to rent there, that would be best.  Second best areas are Moorlands, the Marsh and the Ridge.  Avoid Ryelands at all costs.  Most other places are fairly safe and the crime rate is astonishingly low all over the city.

Also, the glue factory was really an animal rendering plant and has now been shut down for being too smelly (no really!).  That, and the big fire....

Anyway, it's no longer a problem.  Come live in Lancaster, it's brilliant!


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 19, 2006)

PursuedByBears said:
			
		

> Mrs Bears posting: look for areas south of the city if you can find a reasonably priced place to rent there, that would be best.  Second best areas are Moorlands, the Marsh and the Ridge.  Avoid Ryelands at all costs.  Most other places are fairly safe and the crime rate is astonishingly low all over the city.
> 
> Also, the glue factory was really an animal rendering plant and has now been shut down for being too smelly (no really!).  That, and the big fire....
> 
> Anyway, it's no longer a problem.  Come live in Lancaster, it's brilliant!


Thankyou-would move tomorrow if I could but prob going to be February as need to give work time to replace me and sort out how I'm going to get rid of  stupid amount of clothes, CD's and books that I really could do without. Have had Moorlands recommended to me before. So looking forward to starting to look Good to know about crime and stuff too Look forward to meeting you both (and getting off the bloody net-what a wasted weekend )


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2006)

i was talking to a pal today who lives in 'freehold', which he says is near the park, reasonably priced and quite nice. he rents through countrywide, says they are ok... i'm still looking for smaller letting agents, but there simply doesn't seem to be that many of them any more.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 21, 2006)

OK, full list of nice areas in estate-agent speak so you know what to look for:

South of the city:
Greaves
Scotforth
Bowerham
Newlands
Hala

Other not bad areas:
Freehold
Moorlands
Ridge
Marsh
- these are all nearer the city centre.  However as Lancaster is so compact everywhere is near the city centre, I live in Bowerham and that's just a 15-min walk to the centre.

You might find cheaper places to rent in Beaumont, Skerton and Newton, which are t'other side of the river.  A friend lived in Skerton and liked it but other people don't seem so keen.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 21, 2006)

Thankyou very much the both of you. Will jot it all down and forget to take with me on Saturday Tangerinedream and I prob can't afford to live in the nicest of places as I will be jobless until i find something and one other concern is my cat-some letting agents have a problem with animals I know. Will need something with a garden for her as well so can she can refuse to go out in it and wee in the hall instead And not near a main road as she sits in them and waits for cars to stop. I can't see it being easy to find somewhere atm Not even trying to think about fact that we are both non drivers and I have a house filled to the brim with stuff 400 miles away...
Appreciate your help and hope to buy you both (and Mrs PBB) a pint sometime soon.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh yes, move prob not going to happen till around mid Feb but if anyone knows anyone with a big fuck off van or a not so big fuck off van ,that can deal with a long journey, then let me know. Be a cash in hand job...


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2006)

no van driver here, sorry. 

a preston/lancaster urban meet would be mighty cool though... roll on february!


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 21, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> no van driver here, sorry.
> 
> a preston/lancaster urban meet would be mighty cool though... roll on february!


Indeed Looking forward to yr next radio show too


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2006)

me too... i'm in charge of the studio today - got a load of kids in rapping and calling me 'blud'... 

(not on air - they're practicing for their thursday night show. they're ever so sweet, bless)


----------



## JohnC (Nov 22, 2006)

Look at the notice boards in Single Step (wholefood store in Penny Street, downstairs from the Whale Tail veggie cafe). There's always loads of accomodation on them.

I live on the Marsh - it's okay I guess but there's a lot of small houses to let on the other side of Long Marsh Lane between the Marsh and the river. Nice location and as cheap as it gets for Lancaster.

You mentioned magazines - Single Step has the best collection of interesting/arty/hippy/anti-fascist/anarchist/LGBT mags anywhere in the area and you can sell your own in there too (for a very small commission) and your own cards (if you're into making such things).

The Gregson is good. Pub/restaurant/community centre. Always excellent bands, special events for good causes, nice atmosphere and interesting people. Just up the hill from the Dukes. Highly recommended.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 22, 2006)

JohnC said:
			
		

> Look at the notice boards in Single Step (wholefood store in Penny Street, downstairs from the Whale Tail veggie cafe). There's always loads of accomodation on them.
> 
> I live on the Marsh - it's okay I guess but there's a lot of small houses to let on the other side of Long Marsh Lane between the Marsh and the river. Nice location and as cheap as it gets for Lancaster.
> 
> ...



Excellent Cheers for the tips-do you know which agent/landlord rents the places in long Marsh Lane? Will go there and Single Step on Saturday-prefer to rent from someone who frequents health food stores than a letting agent 
Single Step sounds fab-haven't seen any interesting new alternative magazines in ages....My goodness, there's loads of urbs in lancaster


----------



## killer b (Nov 22, 2006)

there is a few decent bands & band nights in lancaster, even if the nightclub scene is practically non existant... the superkings should be checked out if you get the chance (quality piano rock with a cello), and the band nights which look the most interesting are transition (i think at the yorkshire house)  - they do decent up-and-coming indie - and lawm (at the yorkshire house again, i think) - who do bedwetter acoustic stuff...


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 22, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> there is a few decent bands & band nights in lancaster, even if the nightclub scene is practically non existant... the superkings should be checked out if you get the chance (quality piano rock with a cello), and the band nights which look the most interesting are transition (i think at the yorkshire house)  - they do decent up-and-coming indie - and lawm (at the yorkshire house again, i think) - who do bedwetter acoustic stuff...


Cool. Been a freelance music journo for Bristol mages etc  for a few years and want to worm my way into writing reviews for local press up there so good to know some decent bands about. Do you get many national bands gigging?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 22, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Do you get many national bands gigging?



We used to be on the indie circuit for bands playing at the Sugarhouse, which is the student union club in town but this has all stopped since Preston uni built their shiny new club.  Preston Guildhall sometimes has decent bands and Kendal Brewery Arts Centre sometimes has Jah Wobble-type weirdness going on but otherwise you have to travel into Maaanchester to see a big famous band.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 22, 2006)

Ooh, memories!!!!

I used to always go to the Ring O Bells opposite the Dukes cinema...it was a jazz bar...fucking loved it...


----------



## JohnC (Nov 22, 2006)

'do you know which agent/landlord rents the places in long Marsh Lane'

No, they're all sorts really. There are a couple at the top of Market Street that rent out stuff (opposite Waterstones) but to get a place through them you generally have to put down a month in advance, an enormous deposit and a kidney, just in case you're tempted to steal a piece of rancid carpet when you leave.

Personally I'd stick to Single Step's noticeboards and, an often surprising gem, the boards in the entrance hall to the Gregson. I was looking at them a few days ago and they've got a few ads for accomodation up there. If you can get a place in LML, Primrose or Moorlands, they're all nice places to live (though the hills will kill you).

Regarding music - Yorkshire House (Indie), Gregson (World, Ska, all kinds), John O'Gaunt (jazz), the Farmer's Arms (Odds 'n Sods) and, er, that's about it really. The Ring O'Bells has turned into a really drecky pub over the last couple of years.

If you like reviewing music, Virtual Lancaster and the Gregson newsletter will love you. Biggest band here recently was, I think, Chumba, down at the Station in Morecambe a few weeks back. The nightclubs are all shite for chavs as far as I can see. Preston's good for music (allegedly).

There's a fair bit of activism going on here - animal rights, anti-fascism etc. PM me for more details if you want.

And, of course, welcome to Lancaster...


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 23, 2006)

JohnC said:
			
		

> 'do you know which agent/landlord rents the places in long Marsh Lane'
> 
> No, they're all sorts really. There are a couple at the top of Market Street that rent out stuff (opposite Waterstones) but to get a place through them you generally have to put down a month in advance, an enormous deposit and a kidney, just in case you're tempted to steal a piece of rancid carpet when you leave.
> 
> ...



Cheers mate-am somewhat dubious about letting agents for the reasons you've mentioned-sodding inventory costs and key deposits Shame I missed Chumbawumba. Good to know some underground stuff going on too.. I think with all the butter pies I will be eating, could do with a few hills to walk up to my new house. My list of places to go to on Saturday is getting longer and longer...You are on my 'buy a pint' for list too now (they do cost a quid up there, don't they? )


----------



## killer b (Nov 23, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> (they do cost a quid up there, don't they? )


usually between £1.60 - £2.20 (bitter anyway), although some breweries and pubs do keep their prices down...

recently they've started doing occasional gigs at lancaster library with reasonably well known bands - the long blondes played there a month or two ago... sounds like fun gigs - aparently the bands just set up amongst the books and start playing. 

preston is ok(ish) for music - there's a large music venue at the uni where you get big-ish bands playing (gomez, the futureheads and the stranglers have all been this way recently), and the imaginitively named 'venue' which is quite a bit smaller - they get lots of small local bands, and the occasional touring group (new model army played a month or two ago).

tbh though, lancaster has always struck me as much better culturally than preston...


----------



## JohnC (Nov 23, 2006)

'recently they've started doing occasional gigs at lancaster library with reasonably well known bands'

Really? I need to get out more.  

'You are on my 'buy a pint' for list too now'

Goody.  

'they do cost a quid up there, don't they?'

I wish... After half a dozen I tend to stop caring how much they cost.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 23, 2006)

The library thing sounds most cool-John-have contacted Gregson r.e music reviews. Cheers for that. They don't pay but free entry and beer money so cuts out the middle man and no accounts to do 
Prefer watching smaller more obscure bands to big ones nowadays anyway. 
One thing I think I am going to miss is proper cider as not really a beer person and only at the Fox and Grapes in Preston have I found decent scrumpy but hey, vodka is ubiquitous.


----------



## killer b (Nov 24, 2006)

you can get addlestones at a few places in preston (not the best, i know - but it'll do) and they do an absolutely brutal scrumpy at the new britannia (preston again...).

i'm not sure how well stocked lancaster is cider-wise, but i'm sure you'll be able to find a few.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 25, 2006)

Just to say, went to lancaster today and it was absolutely lovely! Was worried about finding anywhere as lovely as Bath but lancaster is absolutely gorgeous and not so expensive and up its own ass. 

   Had a lovely day bimbling around-went to the Wales Tail at lunchtime but was packed so no way of finding the perused by bears couple by happy accident...

   Absolutely adored the Gregsons-lovely food and fireplace, really chilled friendly and well priced and wandered around Moorlands area-really nice-had no luck looking for private landlords offererings-have lots of residential lettings places to look at but the few that are happy with pets want a pet deposit of a hundred quid-I have a feeling would never get this back-one cat pee or scratched banister and suspect both deposits would dissapear for ever 

    I expect to have to pay if my cat pisses in the hall and to be honest expect she will, being in a new environment with probably no big back garden which she is used to. But to want two deposits for wear and tear seems taking the piss (so to speak) They also want random fees and silly amounts of deposits upfront-happy to pay a month but not two months or month and a half as know from experience what fuckers they can be-I have made shitholes spotless and still never got a deposit back. 

   Definately going to move there as soon as possible though-what a lovely place. Walked up to the priory and castle and such amazing views and atmostphere. Really looking forward to it and if anyone knows of anyone with a house to let then do let me know. Roll on February


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 17, 2006)

Just to bump...tangerinedream went to Lancaster again yesterday looking for a house for us..seen some nice not too expensively priced houses to rent but as said before, letting agents are wanting a stupid non refundable amount of money for spurious 'fees' and don't allow cats.
if anyone knows of any private landlords in Lancaster, mates wanting to let a house or any letting agents that don't want up to a mostly unrefundable two grand upfront for a house that's only f450 to rent, then would love to hear from you. Local papers when we can get them, don't seem to have many private landlords advertised...
One more thing-seen a lovely house to rent pretty  damn cheap in Denmark Street, sadly by one of the fleecing letting agents -Does anyone know what this area is like?


----------



## killer b (Dec 18, 2006)

don't tell the agent about the cat... they have to inform you before any visit (and if it's one of the big ones like countrywide, they stick to that) which gives you plenty of time to hide evidence.


----------



## Tom A (Dec 18, 2006)

I've been doing a Master's degree in Lancaster for the past two and a half months, and apart from the usual stresses involved in deadlines, essays, exams and moving to a fresh area I really enjoy the area, there is some stunning scenery around the edge of campus and the Lakes are on your doorstep. I have nothing really to contribute about that hasn't been commented on anyway, the Whale Tail is a cool vegan restuarant and below it is the Basement, an activst rescource centre, and next door is a cooperative foodstore that does loads of vegan, organic and fairtrade stuff, albeit it at double the price of standard supermarket shite. Cool pubs I have found so far are the Water Witch (with it's amazing selection of ales), Yorkshire House, Fibber McGee's, and the Vine and Hops.

Regarding which areas to live in, I have had a look at rents for when I have to leave halls, and it's a lot more expensive than where I was renting in the area I lived before coming here (Newcastle-under-Lyme, a market town next to Stoke-on-Trent). I find the cheapest places are often in Morecambe, a bus ride away from Lancaster but pretty grim so I am told, verified by two Lancastrian friends of mine, and many of the student population. It's well documented that Ryelands is a shithole, I remember an online student guide saying avoid the Marsh as well but that was a few years ago, the student newspaper here gave an account of a student in Skerton saying that most people think it's full of chavs and BNP supporters (but that's students for you, and even the person living there found that there was no real issue). Southern Lancaster seems to be quite studenty, particularly Greaves and Bowerham, although anywhere between campus and town on the bus seems to be nice, although quite expensive and middle class looking. But then I have only been here for two months so what do I know? Good luck anyway.


----------



## chio (Dec 18, 2006)

In my experience (in Shelton in Stoke), a lot of students moving into an area do seem to look down on it and see its people as below contempt. It irritates me beyond belief, cause I know the area and quite a lot of people and to hear these braying southerners coming up, running round screeching like kids at 3am and then complaining about "local chavs" cause someone's had the audacity to complain about their night's sleep being disturbed is so annoying. (Rant over)


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 18, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> don't tell the agent about the cat... they have to inform you before any visit (and if it's one of the big ones like countrywide, they stick to that) which gives you plenty of time to hide evidence.


I have already mentioned to the ones like Countrywide, I have one and is this a problem when enquiring  Am too scared to lie tbh. My mate got evicted when her cat was seen in the window and my cat loves sitting in windows and just would rather not take the risk-have a terror of lying ever since wehn telling my boss I was sick and going to a festival, my house burnt down. It was all in the papers about one of the residents being at a festie but my boss thought i was dead after seeing the gutted house I was meant to be in and it all got so complicated and awful and swore never ever to lie again


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 18, 2006)

Tom A said:
			
		

> I've been doing a Master's degree in Lancaster for the past two and a half months, and apart from the usual stresses involved in deadlines, essays, exams and moving to a fresh area I really enjoy the area, there is some stunning scenery around the edge of campus and the Lakes are on your doorstep. I have nothing really to contribute about that hasn't been commented on anyway, the Whale Tail is a cool vegan restuarant and below it is the Basement, an activst rescource centre, and next door is a cooperative foodstore that does loads of vegan, organic and fairtrade stuff, albeit it at double the price of standard supermarket shite. Cool pubs I have found so far are the Water Witch (with it's amazing selection of ales), Yorkshire House, Fibber McGee's, and the Vine and Hops.
> 
> Regarding which areas to live in, I have had a look at rents for when I have to leave halls, and it's a lot more expensive than where I was renting in the area I lived before coming here (Newcastle-under-Lyme, a market town next to Stoke-on-Trent). I find the cheapest places are often in Morecambe, a bus ride away from Lancaster but pretty grim so I am told, verified by two Lancastrian friends of mine, and many of the student population. It's well documented that Ryelands is a shithole, I remember an online student guide saying avoid the Marsh as well but that was a few years ago, the student newspaper here gave an account of a student in Skerton saying that most people think it's full of chavs and BNP supporters (but that's students for you, and even the person living there found that there was no real issue). Southern Lancaster seems to be quite studenty, particularly Greaves and Bowerham, although anywhere between campus and town on the bus seems to be nice, although quite expensive and middle class looking. But then I have only been here for two months so what do I know? Good luck anyway.



Someone else for a Lancaster meetup then? 
It really pisses me off when people are snobby about areas-as Chio said about students laughing about chavs whilst keeping said chavs up all night with noise. Thanks for your advice-hope all going well for you. I don't mind where I am in lancaster as long as feel safe and have nice neighbours but boyfriend needs to be nearish  bus station and train station and thus Morecombe etc out of equation. My bosses mate lives in Skerton and says its a lovely place. 
Seen a place on St Georges quay which looks lovely but heard Bowerham a bit far out if need to get to bus and train to commute each morning which is what partner will need to do.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 18, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> In my experience (in Shelton in Stoke), a lot of students moving into an area do seem to look down on it and see its people as below contempt. It irritates me beyond belief, cause I know the area and quite a lot of people and to hear these braying southerners coming up, running round screeching like kids at 3am and then complaining about "local chavs" cause someone's had the audacity to complain about their night's sleep being disturbed is so annoying. (Rant over)


I totally agree. I am southern and I was a student but always had respect for people living next door and got laughed at and ignored when telling people to stop making such a noise when at my house-then it was me who got anonymous hate mail from a neighbour I work fulltime now and get woken up at least twice a night by students-don't mind a bit of noise-we're all human but shrieking  and pressing carhorns at three am on a tuesday is just plain rude. As you say, the students often live in poorer areas as cheap rents and whilst being condescending and snobby, keep the 'chavs' from sleep when the 'chavs' are often the ones who have to get up earlier and work far harder-not to mention the effects on kids sleep they can cause...(rant over)


----------



## Tom A (Dec 18, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> boyfriend needs to be nearish  bus station and train station and thus Morecombe etc out of equation.


Morecambe has its own rail station, with frequent(ish) services to Lancaster, I have never been here but I would assume that Morecambe-Lancaster can be done in 10-15 mins at most by train. Not that I am advising you to live in Morecambe, two of my mates from Bolton both state it's a really grim dump, even compared with the much maligned Stoke-on-Trent, where we all used to live near when at uni.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 18, 2006)

Tom A said:
			
		

> Morecambe has its own rail station, with frequent(ish) services to Lancaster, I have never been here but I would assume that Morecambe-Lancaster can be done in 10-15 mins at most by train. Not that I am advising you to live in Morecambe, two of my mates from Bolton both state it's a really grim dump, even compared with the much maligned Stoke-on-Trent, where we all used to live near when at uni.


My boyfriend works near Blackpool-going to be a long enough commute even if in central Lancaster....Neither of us drive and I need to get a job too so Lancaster seems best option


----------



## JohnC (Dec 19, 2006)

Denmark Street is nice - as long as you're down at the bottom of the hill. I live just round the corner from there. Wouldn't be number 13 or 14 (on the right going up the hill), would it? If so, it's a nice house with a fab garden (in summer) and quiet neighbours. A friend of mine used to live there. The landlord's okay too. I'd take pretty much anywhere in that area.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 19, 2006)

JohnC said:
			
		

> Denmark Street is nice - as long as you're down at the bottom of the hill. I live just round the corner from there. Wouldn't be number 13 or 14 (on the right going up the hill), would it? If so, it's a nice house with a fab garden (in summer) and quiet neighbours. A friend of mine used to live there. The landlord's okay too. I'd take pretty much anywhere in that area.


It has a green door and windows and a nice little garden-Be mad if same house! what is wrong about up the hill? Don't mind an uphill hike. Used to walking uphill in Bath.


----------



## JohnC (Dec 19, 2006)

That's the house! I've known two people who've lived there. The landlord's supposed to be nice - and tolerant. 

'what is wrong about up the hill?'
It's up that bloody great hill, that's what's wrong with it. Up or down, it's a bastard on a bike.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 19, 2006)

JohnC said:
			
		

> That's the house! I've known two people who've lived there. The landlord's supposed to be nice - and tolerant.
> 
> 'what is wrong about up the hill?'
> It's up that bloody great hill, that's what's wrong with it. Up or down, it's a bastard on a bike.


What a small world! that''s great news-hopefully letting agents will get back to me soon r.e cat-I wonder if there is any chance of contacting landlord privately? That will save both sides money in bastard agents fees-is it cheeky to ask if you could you ask yr mates if they know his/her number?  Will buy you beer with money saved! also-my boyfriend will need to get to  trainstation and busstation quite quickly in morn-looked on map and looks pretty near but shit with maps-any idea how long it will take at a brisk walk from there?


----------



## JohnC (Dec 19, 2006)

Brisk walk - maybe 10/15 minutes, bus - pretty much the same.

I've PM'd you re' the landlord but it doesn't show up in the Sent Mail so I'll tell you here. I'm seeing a friend who used to live in the house tomorrow evening. If she still has the number for the landlord, I'll get it for you. I'll PM you late tomorrow and let you know.

The world gets smaller every day. This friend also lived in Bath a few years back.


----------



## lancastermusic (Jan 8, 2007)

> lawm (at the yorkshire house again, i think) - who do bedwetter acoustic stuff...



what are you on aboot ignorant prestonite?
anyhow, a warm welcome to lancaster for the original poster - here's what lawm has coming up over the next few months

http://www.lawm.co.uk

(spam is yucky - go veggie)


----------



## killer b (Jan 9, 2007)

lancastermusic said:
			
		

> what are you on aboot ignorant prestonite?
> anyhow, a warm welcome to lancaster for the original poster - here's what lawm has coming up over the next few months


lol. you been googling yer name? 

tbh, i've always liked the look of the stuff you do - but you have to admit it's a bit wet...

(btw - i think your post constitutes spam, which is banned by these here boards - i'd edit your post and just put a link to your website if i were you...)


----------



## pk (Jan 9, 2007)

Lancaster is ace, gem of the North.

Vibrant arts and music scene, a castle, not far from the coast, it's cheap to live there, some good pubs, good drugs, what more do you want?

I had a great time there not long ago, and Morecambe is nice too...


----------



## killer b (Jan 9, 2007)

morcambe is a bit fucking grim, pk... actually, we used to go to some smashing raves there at the (now closed) midland hotel:







the main dancefloor was in a big room with massive windows looking over the bay - raving while the sun came up was splendid...


----------



## lancastermusic (Jan 9, 2007)

> but you have to admit it's a bit wet...



not at all mate - it kicks arse. the superkings are what i'd define as wet. poor things are struggling for members  http://www.alternativelancaster.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=935


----------



## killer b (Jan 9, 2007)

do fuck off, luv.

if you want to slag dave off, do it where he can see it...


----------



## lancastermusic (Jan 9, 2007)

sorry mate, didn't mean to strike a nerve. anyway, lancaster, yes hooray!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 9, 2007)

That's better Sooo looking forward to moving. Only packed one box so far though as can't find any cardboard boxes to be had in the whole of Bath


----------



## pk (Jan 9, 2007)

It's a bit grim, but I like grim seaside towns. Apart from Rhyl, obviously.

And I went on an urbex mission to the Midland Hotel, would love to do a party there, bit dodgy now though... If it's been left to rot it must be fucked by now.

whats the little cove with the antique shop and the pub overlooking the water... Big railway bridge over the river basin...It has a derelict house at the end of a road, Victorian... Something 'dale' ??


----------



## pk (Jan 9, 2007)

I was prospecting work with a few Lancaster lads, one or two work on a music project for kids in Morcambe, there's a hip hop DJ in Lanc, and a band I forget the name of, psychedelic Moog funk/rock... My memory for names is shit but I never forget a face.

some proper nice people up there, if I didn't live in London with a family I'd live there for a bit, for sure.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 9, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> I was prospecting work with a few Lancaster lads, one or two work on a music project for kids in Morcambe, there's a hip hop DJ in Lanc, and a band I forget the name of, psychedelic Moog funk/rock... My memory for names is shit but I never forget a face.
> 
> some proper nice people up there, if I didn't live in London with a family I'd live there for a bit, for sure.


If you remember the names, let me know-both sound good Intrigued by music project thing too. Hope still going -might be of some use!


----------



## JohnC (Jan 9, 2007)

Morecambe's horrible but the Midland Hotel's being renovated now, which is great news for all those who enjoyed it from time to time.

'whats the little cove with the antique shop and the pub overlooking the water... Big railway bridge over the river basin...It has a derelict house at the end of a road, Victorian... Something 'dale' ??'
Sounds more like Grange - with the viaduct? Er, Silverdale? Lovely place - I used to live there. Emmerdale? Wharfdale? Daledale (I made that one up but it's bound to exist somewhere). Everywhere's a bloody dale round here.


----------



## killer b (Jan 10, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> If you remember the names, let me know-both sound good Intrigued by music project thing too. Hope still going -might be of some use!


the music project is more music in morcambe - they look really good...


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 10, 2007)

pk said:
			
		

> whats the little cove with the antique shop and the pub overlooking the water... Big railway bridge over the river basin...It has a derelict house at the end of a road, Victorian... Something 'dale' ??



I think you mean Arnside (but it's just down the coast from Silverdale).  Beautiful place, the pub is a fantastic place to drink outside in the summer watching the sun light up the bay.

You can also do the cross-bay walk from Arnside to Grange-over-Sands across the mudflats in the summer.  That's well worth doing for the sheer wierdness of looking back at the land from a moonscape that's usually under water.


----------



## janeb (Jan 10, 2007)

PursuedByBears said:
			
		

> You can also do the cross-bay walk from Arnside to Grange-over-Sands across the mudflats in the summer.  That's well worth doing for the sheer wierdness of looking back at the land from a moonscape that's usually under water.



But only do it with a proper guide, it's very dangerous otherwise (remember Morcambe Bay cocklers) - I did the walk about 7 years ago as a fundraiser for the Mal Hussain campaign (see earlier posts on this thread) and it was really fantastic day, but due to the tides and the various channels across the bay ended up doing the longer walk of about 8 miles, was knackered at the end and very muddy (the last 1/2mile or so was knee deep mud, lovely).

But totally agree, do if it you get the chance - my favourite bits were wading waist deep in some of the channels and being in the middle with hills around 3 sides and the sea to the left


----------



## JohnC (Jan 10, 2007)

Did I say Grange? Ahem - I *meant* Arnside. You should have known that.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 13, 2007)

janeb said:
			
		

> But only do it with a proper guide, it's very dangerous otherwise (remember Morcambe Bay cocklers)



Yes definitely do the walk ONLY with a guide.  The present Queens Guide, Cedric Robinson, is a really nice guy and it's fascinating to watch him out on the sands poking the mud with a stick to check whether the path he followed two hours ago is still OK or whether it's turned to quicksand.

I went to the preview screening of Nick Broomfield's new film Ghosts on Thurs night at the Dukes, about the Chinese cocklers that drowned in Morecambe Bay almost three years ago.  I think it probably affected us in Lancaster more than the average audience because we live overlooking the bay, but it's a really good film regardless.  When the film finished everyone sat in silence until the credits had finished and the lights came back on, then got up and walked out still saying nothing.  It really brings home the humanity of the migrant workers that died and the reality behind the "cheap" food we see in our supermarkets every day.

The (anti-abortion) MP for Morecambe, Geraldine Smith, is up in arms about the portrayal of her constituents' racism/aggression towards the Chinese but I've read several articles describing the violence meted out to the Chinese workers.  Nick Broomfield reckons he was attacked when he was in the area with the Chinese actors shooting the film.

But Lancaster/Morecambe IS a great place really. 

ETA: cannot type/spell when pissed


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 23, 2016)

Huuuuge bump! 
Do any of you happen to know the area around Norfolk St, which is in east Skerton, afaics?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 23, 2016)

Bears PursuedByBears cyberfairy janeb


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2016)

sheothebudworths! Are you coming north??


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 23, 2016)

I don't really know wtf I'm doing, tbh  - just _investigating options_ 
I will say that Lancaster has been the very first place though that instinctively looked like a nice place to live, instead of just somewhere I could afford to end up in, iyswim.
Googling is helpful and then NOT helpful!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 23, 2016)

(I've never been there, btw   - but was buoyed by cyberfairy feeling the same, too!)


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2016)

You should defo moved there I reckon. We could be actual FRIENDS then!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 23, 2016)

sheothebudworths said:


> Huuuuge bump!
> Do any of you happen to know the area around Norfolk St, which is in east Skerton, afaics?


Some people say it's a bit rough but have had friends live there quite happily. Typical long Lancastrian stone street, small yards, ten mins walk to town, near big park


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 23, 2016)

cyberfairy said:


> Some people say it's a bit rough but have had friends live there quite happily. Typical long Lancastrian stone street, small yards, ten mins walk to town, near big park



Yes, sorry - I have done some Googling so I know where it is etc - I don't really know what I'm asking 
Where I live in Brighton has what looks like a similar reputation and it's fine   but I would be uprooting without much time and with no more consideration than it being a cheap house there or a flat somewhere else.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 23, 2016)

sheothebudworths said:


> Yes, sorry - I have done some Googling so I know where it is etc - I don't really know what I'm asking
> Where I live in Brighton has what looks like a similar reputation and it's fine   but I would be uprooting without much time and with no more consideration than it being a cheap house there or a flat somewhere else.


I live in an area in Lancaster I was warned off from and been utterly fine despite leaving keys in door, house unlocked etc! Love living here- be a bit quieter than Brighton but still plenty of stuff going on- plus can be in Manchester pretty quickly for music etc. Within an hour I can be in mountains, on the beach, by lakes, in two other cities, moorland and any number of pretty little towns and villages.


----------



## rorymac (Jul 23, 2016)

What the !! Aw you can't move that far away .. that's like abroad


----------



## Shirl (Jul 23, 2016)

rorymac said:


> What the !! Aw you can't move that far away .. that's like abroad


You could go too 
sheothebudworths I'm only about an hour away too


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 23, 2016)

rorymac said:


> What the !! Aw you can't move that far away .. that's like abroad





It's two and a half hours from Euston. 
I don't know WHAT to do - I do have a limited time to decide though 
I was all up for it this morning!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 23, 2016)

(crumbling now)


----------



## moon (Jul 23, 2016)

Remember to check the environment agency flood maps before you decide 
Environment Agency - What's in your backyard?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 23, 2016)

moon said:


> Remember to check the environment agency flood maps before you decide
> Environment Agency - What's in your backyard?


Yeah, Lancaster was flooded quite badly but Skerton was ok.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 23, 2016)

Sheo, it was the best thing I ever did- love it here- dead friendly- veggie cafes etc if that's your sort of thing, decent theatre, so quick to get to countryside and  TWO witchcraft shops! Some great beer gardens close by and good train links to random places that are pleasant and green. Can Can go to Edinburgh on day return for 30 quid and there be butter pies for sale here!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 23, 2016)

It's a nice old part of Lancaster, I drove past that street earlier today. Handy for town, nice walk up the Lune to Halton. Lots of old stone terraces, not much room for cars but very near green fields and open country. 

Lancaster is great.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2016)

Not been for a while, but had friends there in the early zeros, and got married for the first time there, too, at Ashton Memorial: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Some great places, ace city to walk round - bloody cold though!


----------



## Bears (Jul 23, 2016)

rorymac said:


> What the !! Aw you can't move that far away .. that's like abroad


I really isn't.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 23, 2016)

Amusingly the police station appears to be on fire right now. This may be a point in Lancaster's favour?


----------



## mauvais (Jul 23, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Not been for a while, but had friends there in the early zeros, and got married for the first time there, too, at Ashton Memorial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can go and see outdoor plays here in summer - follow them round the park for each scene  Plus it has a butterfly house.

I always thought Lancaster featured pretty highly up the poverty (etc) charts, and that does seem to be borne out by the stats. It's true of certain areas in most northern towns though and shouldn't put you off per se, just something to watch out for. Often it's more about what is statistically likely to happen to you on average if you were born somewhere IYSWIM, and as you've apparently already been born, it starts to become much more indirect in terms of how you might experience it, if at all.

It's also a gateway to a lot of cool places - Lakes, Dales, Scotland, the sea. Manchester's not too far.

Also overall life in the north is better


----------



## Bears (Jul 23, 2016)

Can you fit in a visit sheothebudworths? We could show you the sights? 

It really is a great place to live. Like stupidly lovely. Even the rougher areas really aren't that rough. I have the conversation regularly that we forget that the rest of the world isn't like this. I've lived here 20 years and only ever heard of two burglaries that happened to people I know. 

Has Google shown you this place yet? Gregson | Community & Arts Centre It's really easy for new people to make friends here. The main employers are the university and the hospital, both of which are always taking on new, often international, staff, making the town surprisingly cosmopolitan for this area.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 23, 2016)

www.dukes-lancaster.org   is great for cinema, comedy and theatre
Lancaster Grand Theatre » Lancaster Grand for more
Gregson is good - lots of different stuff on there
Kendal is 20 minutes up the road by car if you fancy a change including lots of shopping and https://www.breweryarts.co.uk/
It's just over an hour to Gretna Green Outlet shopping thingy on't Autobahn

You can get the train from Lancaster to Manchester Victoria for £5/£6 if you book early and the times suit

I live 2 miles away from Norfolk St - a colleague of mine would be a neighbour of yours if you moved there.
It's OK round there.  I've worked around that area and it seemed quiet (during the day).  A few minutes away from the river Lune if you fancy a nice walk.

It was only a small fire at the police station


----------



## moon (Jul 24, 2016)

I think we should all move to Lancaster..


----------



## Supine (Jul 24, 2016)

Funny enough, i just applied for a job there.

Well, it is in Lancashire somewhere, so I presume it is Lancaster!


----------



## keybored (Jul 24, 2016)

As an outsider who works there a bit:

- Friendly people, condescending to southerners but in a "nice" way that makes me feel all warm and fluffy
- Backward licensing laws, it seems you can't buy off-licence alcohol after 10pm even in a 24hr supermarket
- Wetherspoon in Morecambe would not serve after 11pm (see above). Most do till midnight
- Students everywhere
- Northern version of Bath


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Bears (Jul 24, 2016)

moon said:


> I think we should all move to Lancaster..


What are you waiting for?


----------



## rorymac (Jul 24, 2016)

You can't just set off unprepared .. does it have an infastructure ?
How long will supplies last ?

Sure, on a good day it's true, any old fool could scale Mount Everest but folks are being irresponsible imo. It's 82 miles further than Heckmondwike .. that's like base camp 2 !!!!

Come on guys


----------



## pogo 10 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sister lives in Lancaster and am here now till tm.


----------



## kevkaos (Jul 24, 2016)

Moving there in about a years time.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 24, 2016)

sheothebudworths said:


> (crumbling now)


Is it because I said I was only an hour away?


----------



## moon (Jul 24, 2016)

Bears said:


> What are you waiting for?


Flood defences..


----------



## Bears (Jul 24, 2016)

rorymac said:


> You can't just set off unprepared .. does it have an infastructure ?
> How long will supplies last ?
> 
> Sure, on a good day it's true, any old fool could scale Mount Everest but folks are being irresponsible imo. It's 82 miles further than Heckmondwike .. that's like base camp 2 !!!!
> ...


I went to school in Heckmondwike and live in Lancaster. Have you been watching me?


----------



## rorymac (Jul 25, 2016)

Very fond memories of Heckmondwike tbh .. I took lodgings with Mrs Jackson
She made fantastic dinners for when I got back from t'lathe works .. apart from the large stone like green objects .. she called them peas


----------



## Bears (Jul 26, 2016)

I knew a Mrs Jackson in Heckmondwike. Did she live near the playing fields?


----------



## rorymac (Jul 29, 2016)

I say fond memories Bears but when you ask me that I realise my memory is very sketchy .. I can't picture where the engineering works was (Union St) or Mrs Jackson's house either. I remember a little market, the inside of the works, the inside of the house, Batley, Dewsbury and Wakefield   and a strange enough first name beginning with the letter M !!

OMG everything was so simple back then


----------



## Bears (Jul 29, 2016)

I know Union Street and my Mrs Jackson lived a long way from there, so it does answer my question! I spent a lot of time in Heckmondwike. Believe me, it is no mystery to me that you have forgotten most things about it.


----------



## rorymac (Jul 31, 2016)

Oh I know .. anyway the great lady is reflecting and we must await. Oh don't get me wrong I wish her well of course I do .. well I said to her 'oh don't get me wrong'  I said 'I wish you well of course I do but I ...'
Well I was told to 'shut up' and once more described as 'a massive great wanker and a knobhead'.

These are the conversations that brighten my life and it will just be very difficult to let go is all


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 11, 2016)

I might have already posted on here, but I can't be arsed to check. Lancaster is nice, it's got good pubs, with a range of non-stabby options. The town centre is visually quite pleasant even if a lot of the shops have shut down. There's loads of green bits in and around, the seaside is deceptively close, walkable to Morecambe, easy bike ride, the beautiful Bowland fells are minutes away if you have a car and the Yorkshire Dales and Lakes aren't far either at all. The town itself is generally friendly and the train will get you loads of places. I've been here long enough to get a bit of a yearning to move elsewhere, but having lived in quite a few more, um, 'traditional' Northern towns, I forget how special Lancaster is in a lot of ways. It's a pretty easy going place generally and I think moving here was one of the best things I ever did. 

The other night I was (as you do) feeling a bit of wanderlust and looking at houses in the middle of nowhere in Scotland which made me think Lancaster was expensive and then for interest, I checked out London prices in some scabby suburb. Why the fuck does anyone live there? How the fuck does anyone live there?


----------



## kebabking (Aug 31, 2016)

Lancaster brewery has a beer called 'Golden'. After trying it in various quantities over the last four evenings, I can heartily recommend it.

It was kept in excellent nick by the superb Butchers Arms at Crosby Ravensworth in Cumbria - the food is also very good, and to excite the lefty, its a community owned pub...

Turns out the beer is actually Lancaster Amber, not Lancaster Golden, which should tell you how many of them I've had. Just re-checked the quality this evening, and I can confirm that all is well...


----------

